# TruFuse facet fusion



## NIENAJADLY (Jul 21, 2008)

We've recently been requested to look into TruFuse facet fusion and whether this might be a billable procedure for our pain physicians.  There is a 2-minute video on the www.trufuse.com website, which is actually very interesting, but I don't think there is currently a code for this type of procedure.  I was looking to see if anyone has any experience with this procedure and what code other than unlisted, if any, was used to bill.  Have any carriers paid for this and what hoops did you have to go through to get it authorized and paid?  Appreciate any help on this.


----------



## Walker22 (Jul 22, 2008)

NIENAJADLY said:


> We've recently been requested to look into TruFuse facet fusion and whether this might be a billable procedure for our pain physicians.  There is a 2-minute video on the www.trufuse.com website, which is actually very interesting, but I don't think there is currently a code for this type of procedure.  I was looking to see if anyone has any experience with this procedure and what code other than unlisted, if any, was used to bill.  Have any carriers paid for this and what hoops did you have to go through to get it authorized and paid?  Appreciate any help on this.



Sorry.. I don't have any experience with this particular device/procedure. I suggest you contact the manufacturer as they usually have salespeople on staff that can give you direction on the codes to use and who will pay and who won't.


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Jul 23, 2008)

We generally find that coding guidance given by the manufacturer isn't very reliable.  Thanks for the response, though.


----------

